# Microsoft Arc Tastatur und Arc Touch Maus Kompatibilität



## Danielku15 (5. November 2010)

Guten Abend miteinander.

Ich plane mir die Microsoft Arc Tastatur und Arc Touch Maus zu bestellen. 
Weiß jemand von euch ob ich diese beiden Geräte zusammen über einen Receiverstick betreiben kann?  

Mit der normalen Arc Maus ist es angeblich möglich aber leider konnte ich im Internet keine Details über die Kompatibilität unter den Geräten finden.

Grüße
Daniel


----------

